# 2006 Outback 26rs For Sale - Lowered Price $12000



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

Rear Single Slide Queen Bed w/Shelf & Overhead Storage, Sofa, Booth Dinette, TV Shelf, Double Kitchen Sink, 3 Burner Range, Pantry, Refrig., Step Tub, Linen Cabinet, Lav., Front Bunkhouse w/Double Set Bunks, One Set Oversized, TV/VCR Cabinet w/Drawers & More. Now I will throw in a used Honda EU2000i generator, sway and equalizer bar as well as receiver hitch.

Floorplan. This TT is located in Kansas City, MO. Includes an electric tongue jack. This is a good buy on a great trailer.

Thanks for looking, Jason.
[email protected]


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

TT still needing a home. The TT is in excellent condition.


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

TT is still needing a home. Contact me if interested, [email protected]


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Good luck. We just purchased the 27RSDS but the 26 is a great floor plan


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

jhayes said:


> Rear Single Slide Queen Bed w/Shelf & Overhead Storage, Sofa, Booth Dinette, TV Shelf, Double Kitchen Sink, 3 Burner Range, Pantry, Refrig., Step Tub, Linen Cabinet, Lav., Front Bunkhouse w/Double Set Bunks, One Set Oversized, TV/VCR Cabinet w/Drawers & More.
> 
> Floorplan.
> Thanks for looking, Jason.


TT still needs a home, excellent condition. Send me an email at [email protected] if you would like additional information.

Thanks.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO YOU !!! Nows the time







!!


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> GOOD LUCK TO YOU !!! Nows the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, hopefully i'll have a buyer soon. TT is still for sale.


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

TT is still for sale and just took out this weekend and everything is good on the TT.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just last week someone from out Indiana way posted looking to purchase a 26RS









Good luck with the sale

Ed


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

TT is still for sell and any reasonable offer would be taken seriously. Email address: [email protected] , Thanks.


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

Still looking to sell my travel trailer, please bring all offers. Thanks.


----------



## ltaylor (Mar 30, 2009)

jhayes said:


> Still looking to sell my travel trailer, please bring all offers. Thanks.


We interesting in a 26RS. Do you still have yours for sale? It seems like the 26RS would work for our family very well.

Thanks,


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes the TT is still for sale. Send me an email at [email protected] with any questions you may have and I'll reply ASAP, Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Post a price, being for sale for 19 months is a LONG time.


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Post a price, being for sale for 19 months is a LONG time.


Asking price is $14000 and your right, it's been awhile since I posted my TT for sale. The TT has been in use during that time so it's not just sitting in the caves (storage) not being utilized. I've had several emails the last couple of days so hopefully things go well.

[email protected]


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

TT still looking for a home and I'm reducing price to 13000. Please send request to email address below.

[email protected]


----------



## streeter (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking for an Outback to house a family of 5 and 2 grandparents...Any suggestions. I did see the 27rsds which might work for us. We live in Montana and the campgrounds here have very small sights so we are nervous about getting one 30'. Right now the campers are few and far between...having a rough time finding the right one.

Peggy and Doug


----------



## Idaho4ever (Aug 2, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

Location: Kansas City MO


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

streeter said:


> Looking for an Outback to house a family of 5 and 2 grandparents...Any suggestions. I did see the 27rsds which might work for us. We live in Montana and the campgrounds here have very small sights so we are nervous about getting one 30'. Right now the campers are few and far between...having a rough time finding the right one.
> 
> Peggy and Doug


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

Lowered price to $12000 firm and will throw in a sway and equalizer bar as well as receiver hitch.

[email protected]


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

jhayes said:


> Lowered price to $12000 firm and will throw in a used Honda EU2000i generator, sway and equalizer bar as well as receiver hitch.
> 
> [email protected]


Sold!! but reply to my e-mails!!! I've been e-mailing you and have not heard back. Please contact me 250.575.9361 or [email protected]

Kelly


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Kelly in Canada said:


> Lowered price to $12000 firm and will throw in a used Honda EU2000i generator, sway and equalizer bar as well as receiver hitch.
> 
> [email protected]


Sold!! but reply to my e-mails!!! I've been e-mailing you and have not heard back. Please contact me 250.575.9361 or [email protected]

Kelly
[/quote]

Sent you a couple e-mails this morning Jason. Will likely be there in a week or so to pick up. Just need a few (understatement) questions answered.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Just confirming that this trailer is long gone?


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

OutbackBrat said:


> Just confirming that this trailer is long gone?


I can't say if it's sold or not but I never bought it. It was simply a logistics issue that we both tried diligently tried to resolve but were unable to. Finally last week I told Jason to offer it to others.


----------



## jhayes (Jun 19, 2006)

Kelly in Canada said:


> Just confirming that this trailer is long gone?


I can't say if it's sold or not but I never bought it. It was simply a logistics issue that we both tried diligently tried to resolve but were unable to. Finally last week I told Jason to offer it to others.
[/quote]

Kelly is being kind and unfortunately time ran out for us so we was unable to seal the deal. The TT is still for sale, right now, I'm waiting for the lien release to show up in my mailbox.


----------

